# New: Mühle Terrasport IV GMT



## StufflerMike

Mühle Glashütte just unveiled their new Terrasport model - the Terrasport IV GMT









Movement: Automatic SW 330 (hacking) with Mühle's own woodpecker fine regulation, Mühle rotor and the Mühle finish we all appreciate, power reserve: 40 hrs

Case: brushed stainless steel, ∅ 42,0 mm, height 10,2 mm. 10 bar, saüphire crystal with double ar-coating, screwed-in crown, display back.









Dial: black, hands and hours coated with Super Luminova

Strap: Buffalo with stainless steel buckle or stainless steel bracelet with double fold clasp

Retail: €2100 on steap, €2200 on bracelet







.









Fore more information please visit www.muehle-glashütte.de


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful. Love the red accents. Had a Terrasport I and really liked it. 

Not bad on the bracelet, but better on the strap, IMHO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Love the clean look and profile. 

This one's on the wish list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Very, very nice. I even think the thin hands Muhle is doing lately is more appreciated here with the extra GMT hand in play.


----------



## bladerunnersj27

I'll take the one with bracelet!
I have SAR Rescue timer and it's a great watch. I wouldn't hesitate to get another Muhle.


----------



## MV-22

Ugh, once again, another watch with jumping GMT instead of jumping hour. Is this because manufacturers (and I guess by extension, end users) would rather have the date flip at midnight local, than have the second time zone work in a sensible fashion?

As far as I can tell, my only sub-1k automatic options with a useful GMT for globetrotting are the Freddie Constant GMTs, and the Alpina GMT 4s...

Edit: it's a beautiful watch, which is why I'm disappointed in how the GMT function is implemented in the SW-330 movement.


----------



## Philip Loftus

Tempting looking watch! Now vying with the Sinn 358 in my fickle heart. Chrono 24 seller's got one for around 1500 Round-eye dollar if you subtract the VAT. The only caveat is Muhle's mid range cases all seem to have the same shape. I love it and think it is beautiful but already have it in a 44 version...forget the name, the off tarmac hang gliding one.


----------



## YWain

Has anyone seen anything regarding the lug width of this watch? I've emailed Muhle twice, but I guess they are pretty busy. Many thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

20mm


----------



## YWain

Thanks Mike.


stuffler said:


> 20mm


----------



## gerasimos33

Is this watch currently available? I haven't seen it in any UK seller's webpage.


----------



## StufflerMike

gerasimos33 said:


> Is this watch currently available? I haven't seen it in any UK seller's webpage.


A quick google search proved it is available at AD, at least valid for Continental Europe. Selling from 1680 to 2100 Euro.


----------



## gerasimos33

Thanks Mike, some ADs have them in their websites but are listed as out of stock. I was just wondering if the watch is available now for sale or if it was only introduced in Munichtime(?) and will be available later. 

My best bet would probably be to drop Muhle an email!


----------



## StufflerMike

gerasimos33 said:


> My best bet would probably be to drop Muhle an email!


This.


----------



## gerasimos33

As Mike suggested, I asked Muhle for more information regarding the watch. To anyone interested, Marie came back with the following specifications:









I was also told that I could have the watch early to mid-December.


----------



## Philip Loftus

Ticks so many boxes, doesn't it! And the background colour of the date wheel matches the dial colour. It's so much nicer when that little detail is attended to.

The thing about Muhle is that they are just so accurate. Once you own one you are loathe to go back to +/- whatever seconds a day of some other (possibly more expensive) brand! 

You wouldn't think 'adjusted in six positions' (as opposed to adjusted in five) would make that much difference but it does.


----------



## Philip Loftus

Also like the way the date window lines up in a straight line between the 2 and the 4.

Woodpecker neck seems more appropriate than Swan neck to my ear. Sounds more accurate and businesslike!


----------



## mountbatten

Nice specs, but I just find the look to be a bit "boring." Much prefer the look of the 29er Zeigerdatum.


----------



## Philip Loftus

The nice thing about the 29er is the way it harks back to instruments in the early Muhle stable.
To an extent I can see where you are coming from, the GMT does inhabit a crowded field and all the competitors look very similar.
If you want that syle of aviator quasi-observer watch then for me the GMT is the one to choose because of the second time zone and because of the Muhle styling and accuracy.


----------



## heb

I couldn't agree more Mr. Loftus. A GMT watch designed for people who are not just "desk travelers", but for those who's job/life really depend on unambiguous time notification.



Philip Loftus said:


> Ticks so many boxes, doesn't it! And the background colour of the date wheel matches the dial colour. It's so much nicer when that little detail is attended to.
> 
> The thing about Muhle is that they are just so accurate. Once you own one you are loathe to go back to +/- whatever seconds a day of some other (possibly more expensive) brand!
> 
> You wouldn't think 'adjusted in six positions' (as opposed to adjusted in five) would make that much difference but it does.


----------



## gatorguy959

Top notch, very good value watch.


----------

